# Frontline Plus Dosage?



## chloeandhollysmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Both my Maltese are under 10 lbs. The dosage vial on the Frontline Plus says it's up to 22 lbs. Is it okay to put half a vial on each dog or do they have to be given the entire vial on each dog? It just seems like it's alot of pesticide on a little dog when it could have been put on a dog up to 22 lbs. Thanks for any help!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

My current and last Malt each weighed between 8 & 9 lbs and I used that on both of them with no ill effects. I have a friend in Florida that has a really horrible problem with fleas down there year around, and her vet told her she could use Frontline on her King Charles Cavalier twice a month to control them. The dog did weigh about twice what ours weigh, but I am sure her vet convinced her it was safe, as she was nothing but diligent about her dog's health.

Cyndi


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I split on between two <7 lb dogs. According to Merial you should not do it. If you actually measure out the Frontline in a syringe and dose per weight, you should be fine splitting that.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I have always split it between Perri (5.5 lbs) and Andre (Bichon, about 12 and a half lbs), with Andre getting a bit more.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (chloeandhollysmom @ Jul 30 2008, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613562


> Both my Maltese are under 10 lbs. The dosage vial on the Frontline Plus says it's up to 22 lbs. Is it okay to put half a vial on each dog or do they have to be given the entire vial on each dog? It just seems like it's alot of pesticide on a little dog when it could have been put on a dog up to 22 lbs. Thanks for any help![/B]


We've always used the full package on both Riley and Tucker. Probably if you didn't have 2 dogs, just one, and it was on the low end of the weight scale, you wouldn't even think about it. I do know I asked that same question about the heartguard medicine. That is such a big chunk of whatever it is and the weight range goes way up. Our vet told me that the only problem with splitting that is if the medicine isn't mixed in completely, it is possible that one half would have more protection in it than the other half, which made sense. Of course, the frontline is a liquid, so that wouldn't be an issue. I'd ask your vet and get their opinion. Or maybe see if you can find any information online about. I may do the same thing since I have to put theirs on tomorrow.

Debbie


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (chloeandhollysmom @ Jul 30 2008, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613562


> Both my Maltese are under 10 lbs. The dosage vial on the Frontline Plus says it's up to 22 lbs. Is it okay to put half a vial on each dog or do they have to be given the entire vial on each dog? It just seems like it's alot of pesticide on a little dog when it could have been put on a dog up to 22 lbs. Thanks for any help![/B]


Ok...I did search again and here's what I found. Two answers to choose from:

*#1* Frontline is a pesticide which spreads across the dog's body (naturally it goes into it as well otherwise it wouldn't be water proof). Too much and it will kill them (after making them seriously ill). The vet gives it to you because if it's used as directed it's safer than taking the risk of Lyme.

I use Frontline for dogs 89-132lbs split between three dogs. They weigh 7lbs, 32lbs and 84lbs(ish). 

http://www.hopeweb99.com/bo/frontline.ht... That will tell you how to split it and a bunch of other useful information.
Source(s):
http://www.mindfully.org/Pesticide/Fleas...
http://www.elversonpuzzle.com/biospotlet...
http://www.helpinganimals.com/Factsheet/...

*#2*. Frontline is NOT systemic - it is literally only skin deep, and spreads through the oil glands. 
If it were, it would be monitored by the FDA rather than the EPA. The EPA regulates pesticides, which is basically what topical flea products are. Fipronyl in Frontline causes the destruction of the nervous system of the flea only. 

Don't split the dose. Frontline is dosed for 1-22 lb dogs - it is not dosed (number) ml/lb for a reason. only 2% of the product is actually chemical, and breaking it apart doesn't necessarily mean you are getting a proportional amount of chemical per dose. Breaking the dose in half means you've shorted BOTH dogs half the product. Merial guarentees it for proper use only - breaking it in half leaves them suscepible... and it just isn't worth it.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (MKLadee @ Aug 3 2008, 11:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615627


> QUOTE (chloeandhollysmom @ Jul 30 2008, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613562





> Both my Maltese are under 10 lbs. The dosage vial on the Frontline Plus says it's up to 22 lbs. Is it okay to put half a vial on each dog or do they have to be given the entire vial on each dog? It just seems like it's alot of pesticide on a little dog when it could have been put on a dog up to 22 lbs. Thanks for any help![/B]


http://www.hopeweb99.com/bo/frontline.ht... That will tell you how to split it and a bunch of other useful information.

[/B][/QUOTE]

Just found out the link in #1 where you can go to split the frontline should be http://www.hopeweb99.com/bo/frontline.htm 

The very last letter was cut off and it wouldn't work without it!


----------

